# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Mistä saisi kona jake the snake 2015 mallia

## dolbydin

Hei! Tietääkö kukaan onko jossain liikkeessä vielä myynnissä viime vuoden jake the snake mallia (koko 49cm)?...vai onko kaikkialla vaan tuota 2016 mallia?

----------

